# Two Goats?



## Flow&FeFe (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm going to be receiving 2 goats on Sunday; this is the first time in 2 years that I've ever had more than one goat to show. After I receive the goats' trust (which will take a while, i know) and get them acceptable in weight, what do I start doing? Do I start exercising them on the treadmill, walk them on a leash (always changes to collar after they get used to leash), what do I do first?


----------



## glenolam (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations!

Are you going to be showing them? If so, I would think you should train them to lead first, either by leash or by collar. Walks in the woods/on the road are nice, but also gets the goats curious and looking for forage. I've never really heard of a goat on a treadmill, but couldn't see why not!


----------



## Flow&FeFe (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes I will be showing them ^^ Any ways to gain them more muscle as well?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

to gain muscle weight as opposed to "fat" weight, keep them moving and feed them a good well balanced diet...protein builds muscle so more protein than fats are required, high carbs so they burn the carbs as opposed to the muscle they have. Pasture for browse, keeping water and minerals as well as hay areas in places they have to walk to get them away from the shelter is a way to keep them moving.
Hay, water and minerals kept in the shelter will pretty much have them "lazy" and not having to move too far to get it.

Congrats and Good Luck!


----------

